# Chicago Trip August 2003



## Amfleet (Aug 26, 2003)

I finally finished up the travelogue, formating the photos, and getting everything onto my wesbite this afternoon from my trip to Chicago.

Read the Travelogue

New additions to the Photo Archive

In the Photo Archvie, any catagory that was updated on 8/26/03 has equipment photos from this past trip. Feel free to ask any questions or make any comments you may have. Enjoy!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2003)

Nice job on your trip report. I am glad everything went well.

I wanted to point out that your picture of the "sears tower" is not the famous one. The famous Sears tower is 103 floors tall, black with a large tv antennae on top. It is located in downtown Chicago a few blocks east of Union Station.

Too bad it was foggy the day you were in the Hancock building. Otherwise, you could have seen my house in the picture of the gold coast to the north.

Hope you get another trip soon.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 26, 2003)

Great pictures but I have one question, why didn't you capture the entire engine (cab side) on the AEM-7's?


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 26, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Great pictures but I have one question, why didn't you capture the entire engine (cab side) on the AEM-7's?


I was rushing, the train was already about 30 minutes late and they were going to load up a leave in ten minutes. Also, if you've ever boarded a Regional train in New York you'll learn it can get very crowded on the platform and not everyone is in the best mood. I did my best though.

In regard to your comment Steve, I knew small tower with the Sears sign on it was not the real Sears tower, but most likely a chain store. I have been up the real Sears Tower, but the John Hancock is nicer, less crowded, and has the better view in my opinion. Last year when we went up the Hancock we had an awsome view and the sun was just setting. It certainly is a great town and everyone is really nice, which is hard to come by in the eastern cities.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 27, 2003)

Great report Amfleet. great trip.


----------



## seajay (Aug 27, 2003)

The Billy Goat Tavern on Navy Pier is not the original one made famous by Saturday Night Live's "cheeseboiger" skit. The original is located on the lower level of 430 N. Michigan Avenue.

seajay


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 27, 2003)

> The Billy Goat Tavern on Navy Pier is not the original one made famous by Saturday Night Live's "cheeseboiger" skit. The original is located on the lower level of 430 N. Michigan Avenue.


I know, but aren't there a chain of them in Chicago? I knew about the one under Michigan Ave., then we at the one a Navy Pier, and I believe there were two others. Anyway, they still acted out the famous, "Cheesebooger, cheesebooger, no fries, Pepsi, no Coke."


> Great report Amfleet. great trip.


I do want to thank Bill for taking his free time and editing my trip report. He has also been a great help in finding the many spelling errors on my website. Thanks again.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 27, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> In regard to your comment Steve, I knew small tower with the Sears sign on it was not the real Sears tower, but most likely a chain store. I have been up the real Sears Tower, but the John Hancock is nicer, less crowded, and has the better view in my opinion. Last year when we went up the Hancock we had an awsome view and the sun was just setting. It certainly is a great town and everyone is really nice, which is hard to come by in the eastern cities.


Sorry about that, Amfleet. I sure did not mean to insult you.

Your trip report was excellent, and well written. I should probably have left that one alone. Ooops 

Keep on railroading, brother!


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 27, 2003)

Steve4031 said:


> Amfleet said:
> 
> 
> > In regard to your comment Steve, I knew small tower with the Sears sign on it was not the real Sears tower, but most likely a chain store. I have been up the real Sears Tower, but the John Hancock is nicer, less crowded, and has the better view in my opinion. Last year when we went up the Hancock we had an awsome view and the sun was just setting. It certainly is a great town and everyone is really nice, which is hard to come by in the eastern cities.
> ...


Don't worry about it. I knew it was a simple mis-understading.


----------



## tp49 (Aug 28, 2003)

Before Sears moved their coporate headquarters to the Sears Tower, they had a large campus on the South Side of Chicago which is possibly the site of a warehouse currently maybe that is what is pictured...I probably guessed that from reading the book on Mayor Daley over the summer (father not the current mayor).


----------

